# No better platform for EDC



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have carried a lot of pistols over the years, and I have come to the conclusion that there is no better platform for EDC than the Glock 19/23/33. Depending on your preference of caliber, the Glock 19 platform really can't be beat. It fits the bill for so many scenarios it is the most popular design on the market today for service ranging from a standard sidearm of government and private security, personal defense and home defense, to recreation and more. What can beat it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the Sig 228 and similar variants comes pretty close along with the HK P30. 

The biggest thing that sets Glock ahead of them is cost. In terms of striker fired guns though, that size Glock in any caliber is the quintessential carry gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I have carried a lot of pistols over the years, and I have come to the conclusion that there is no better platform for EDC than the Glock 19/23/33. Depending on your preference of caliber, the Glock 19 platform really can't be beat. It fits the bill for so many scenarios it is the most popular design on the market today for service ranging from a standard sidearm of government and private security, personal defense and home defense, to recreation and more. What can beat it?


It's a personal preference for any specific user. Some don't like Glocks, others do, what can't be beat for you, may be beat in another's opinion. I myself prefer a good DA/SA for concealed carry and the fact being I prefer a little heavier and longer first pull when I have a pistol inside my waistband, sometimes I suppose, riding over my femoral artery when using a soft holster. There's XD's XDS's, S&W M&P's, Kahr's, H&K's, Sig's, Walther's, Beretta's .... and the list go's on. Why is a Glock 19 any better or worse for the user than any other high quality compact/subcompact? I suspect it comes down to personal preference.

I carry a PX4 Compact and I'm very proficient with the pistol both in DA and SA and likewise I'm very familiar with Beretta's platform. Is the Glock 19 better in my mind to carry, the answer is no. Do I prefer the PX4 Compact, the answer is yes. It's not so much the hardware one uses but how one uses the hardware through their use of training and tactics. Would I carry a G-19, and believe it to be one of the best, oh yes.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> I think the Sig 228 and similar variants comes pretty close along with the HK P30.
> 
> The biggest thing that sets Glock ahead of them is cost. In terms of striker fired guns though, that size Glock in any caliber is the quintessential carry gun.


I forgot to mention price, which is the tipping point. I agree that the Sig 228 is a dang fine weapon and carry gun, but it costs almost twice what the Glock does.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> It's a personal preference for any specific user. Some don't like Glocks, others do, what can't be beat for you, may be beat in another's opinion. I myself prefer a good DA/SA for concealed carry and the fact being I prefer a little heavier and longer first pull when I have a pistol inside my waistband, sometimes I suppose, riding over my femoral artery when using a soft holster. There's XD's XDS's, S&W M&P's, Kahr's, H&K's, Sig's, Walther's, Beretta's .... and the list go's on. Why is a Glock 19 any better or worse for the user than any other high quality compact/subcompact? I suspect it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> I carry a PX4 Compact and I'm very proficient with the pistol both in DA and SA and likewise I'm very familiar with Beretta's platform. Is the Glock 19 better in my mind to carry, the answer is no. Do I prefer the PX4 Compact, the answer is yes. It's not so much the hardware one uses but how one uses the hardware through their use of training and tactics. Would I carry a G-19, and believe it to be one of the best, oh yes.


I don't disagree, which is why I said the Glock can't be beat. I stopped short of saying it is "the best" EDC pistol for exactly the reasons you point out. Personal preference trumps platform, but I think it is safe to say more people from private citizens to professionals world-wide use this Glock platform than any other pistol combined. Not knocking any others. Just stating facts according to pure sales.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I got a P228 and I only paid $350 for it used but it works great! I love it and it is a tie between the G19 and my Sig P228. I shoot the Sig a lot better so that is what I would want in a gun fight.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> I got a P228 and I only paid $350 for it used but it works great! I love it and it is a tie between the G19 and my Sig P228. I shoot the Sig a lot better so that is what I would want in a gun fight.


Nothing at all wrong with that! I think the 228 is a superb pistol. But comparing new apples to new apples, it's impossible to say that the Sig "beats" the Glock. Just talking platforms here.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I think it is safe to say more people from private citizens to professionals world-wide use this Glock platform than any other pistol combined. Not knocking any others. Just stating facts according to pure sales.


If we're talking private CCW and pure sales, I believe Ruger's LCP 380 out sells them all in the CCW market, or at least for the last couple of years. Could be wrong, but I know Ruger has sold a bunch and why some manufacturers are scrambling to introduce small 380's of their own I would suspect..


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> If we're talking private CCW and pure sales, I believe Ruger's LCP 380 out sells them all in the CCW market, or at least for the last couple of years. Could be wrong, but I know Ruger has sold a bunch and why some manufacturers are scrambling to introduce small 380's of their own I would suspect..


Ruger wasn't first in the .380 mouse gun market and I would question your guess that their LCP "out sells them all in the CCW market". In fact I would seriously doubt that claim. Since you said "them all" that implies all other handgun manufacturers combined. I would say that Glock along out sells the Ruger LCP. When you add in the rest of them, the void is going to be much wider.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, there's no doubting the fact that there are a lot of outstanding pistols out there. And I'm not saying the Glock is better than all of them. Just that there aren't any of them that trump the Glock due to reasons already stated. Of course, this is my opinion, but its an awfully widely shared one.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Agreed, and been using the G19 for a lot of years.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glocks are wonderful handguns no question about it, I usually carry both a G26 and a G30. The G26 in a shoulder holster. With it's short grip it doesn't "print". The G30 outside waistband. Both conceal well under a loose short sleeve shirt. But there are others!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Ruger wasn't first in the .380 mouse gun market and I would question your guess that their LCP "out sells them all in the CCW market". In fact I would seriously doubt that claim. Since you said "them all" that implies all other handgun manufacturers combined. I would say that Glock along out sells the Ruger LCP. When you add in the rest of them, the void is going to be much wider.


OK, I'll make it a little more clear for you. Name a make and model of private CCW pistol that has out sold the Ruger LCP in the last couple of years in the U.S.? Glock 19? Glock 26? Sig 238? etc.....One place I've checked upon is the largest online retailer of handguns in the world that being Buds Gun Shop. The second described in an article in the link below. Guess what handgun has been #1 for sales since about 2009 from Bud's Gun Shop bar none? Or should I say what model Glock, or model anything from any manufacturer has out sold the Ruger LCP 380 in private gun sales since 2009? You got some reliable information to discredit my observation?

This is a 2010 article, albeit, I would suspect the trend is stable out to 2014 and corresponding with sales from the largest online retailer of guns in the world.

Ruger Top of the Charts! Download 2009 U.S. Firearms Industry Stat-fest Here | The Truth About Guns


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> OK, I'll make it a little more clear for you. Name a make and model of private CCW pistol that has out sold the Ruger LCP in the last couple of years? Glock 19? Glock 26? Sig 238? etc.....One place I've checked upon is the largest online retailer of handguns in the world that being Buds Gun Shop. The second described in the link below. Guess what handgun has been #1 for sales since about 2009 from Bud's bar none? Or should I say what model Glock, or model anything from any manufacturer has out sold the Ruger LCP 380 in private gun sales since 2009?
> 
> This is a 2010 article, albeit I would suspect the trend is stable out to 2014.
> 
> Ruger Top of the Charts! Download 2009 U.S. Firearms Industry Stat-fest Here | The Truth About Guns


I'm not sure I would use Bud's Gun Shop as the basis upon which I rest my case, but having said that, the OP stated EDC, not only CCW, but EDC ranging from gov service to private CCW. Granted, Ruger sells a lot of guns, but I would not put Ruger on the same level as Glock, HK, Sig, M&P or even Beretta. Rugers are good guns for the money, but it has not out sold Glock on the world market, civilian or otherwise. This link states Ruger beat out S&W as the top "US gun maker", but that was for 2008. That does not take into account international sales. Glock is world-wide. Not only US.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I'm not sure I would use Bud's Gun Shop as the basis upon which I rest my case, but having said that, the OP stated EDC, not only CCW, but EDC ranging from gov service to private CCW. Granted, Ruger sells a lot of guns, but I would not put Ruger on the same level as Glock, HK, Sig, M&P or even Beretta. Rugers are good guns for the money, but it has not out sold Glock on the world market, civilian or otherwise. This link states Ruger beat out S&W as the top "US gun maker", but that was for 2008. That does not take into account international sales. Glock is world-wide. Not only US.


Buds is definitely not a tell all, but being the largest online retailer of gun sales in the world its not a bad one to pick, especially if the LCP has been their #1 seller since about 2009. Is your post concerning the "Glock 19" as an EDC that can't be beat or a Glock conversation in general? In my mind I perceived your post directed to EDC for the private citizen and more specifically the Glock 19, not duty weapons for law enforcement worldwide?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> Is your post concerning the "Glock 19" as an EDC that can't be beat or a Glock conversation in general? In my mind I perceived your post directed to EDC for the private citizen, not duty weapons for law enforcement worldwide?


In my original post I stated "I have carried a lot of pistols over the years, and I have come to the conclusion that there is no better platform for EDC than the Glock 19/23/33. Depending on your preference of caliber, the *Glock 19 platform really can't be beat. It fits the bill for so many scenarios it is the most popular design on the market today for service ranging from a standard sidearm of government and private security, personal defense and home defense, to recreation and more. What can beat it?"*

I did not specify world wide, but it was implied. The "Glock 19 platform" is in service world wide, which is part and parcel to it being one of the best platforms in service for EDC ranging from gov (military/LE) issue service pistol to the private citizen CCW.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> In my original post I stated "I have carried a lot of pistols over the years, and I have come to the conclusion that there is no better platform for EDC than the Glock 19/23/33. Depending on your preference of caliber, the *Glock 19 platform really can't be beat. It fits the bill for so many scenarios it is the most popular design on the market today for service ranging from a standard sidearm of government and private security, personal defense and home defense, to recreation and more. What can beat it?"*
> 
> I did not specify world wide, but it was implied. The "Glock 19 platform" is in service world wide, which is part and parcel to it being one of the best platforms in service for EDC ranging from gov (military/LE) issue service pistol to the private citizen CCW.


In your previous post: "What is your "GO TO" pistol for EDC" and your quote "This is a question specifically related to self defence/personal protection EDC (Every Day Carry) pistol, not the best combat or service pistol ever made, ballistics, etc."

Gotcha, I got a little confused by reading your previous post and believed it to be in line as a follow up?

BTW, the Beretta PX4 Compact beats the Glock 19 in spades and it doesn't kick brass in your face to boot. I'll run the PX4 compact against a Glock 19 anyday.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> In your previous post: "What is your "GO TO" pistol for EDC" and your quote "This is a question specifically related to self defence/personal protection EDC (Every Day Carry) pistol, not the best combat or service pistol ever made, ballistics, etc."
> 
> Gotcha, I got a little confused by reading your previous post and believed it to be in line as a follow up?
> 
> BTW, the Beretta PX4 Compact beats the Glock 19 in spades and it doesn't kick brass in your face to boot. I'll run the PX4 compact against a Glock 19 anyday.


Well, I'm sure the Beretta is a fine pistol, but to answer your question, no this wasn't a follow up. My G19 doesn't kick brass in my face, and it is an extremely accurate and reliable pistol for me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Calm down guys, everyone has their preferences and favorites, just don't buy a Taurus or High Point.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong! just conversation. All is well. There for a while Taurus was coming around, but it seems they have fallen off. Did someone say hi-point? LOL


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

desertman said:


> Calm down guys, everyone has their preferences and favorites, just don't buy a Taurus or High Point.


Yes desertman, good advice, all is well.



GCBHM said:


> Nothing wrong! just conversation. All is well. There for a while Taurus was coming around, but it seems they have fallen off. Did someone say hi-point? LOL


GCBHM, indeed, all due respect, just a little conversation with slight difference in opinions sometimes.:smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> Yes desertman, good advice, all is well.
> 
> GCBHM, indeed, all due respect, just a little conversation with slight difference in opinions sometimes.:smt1099


Nothing wrong with that! A healthy exchange of ideas and opinions is good for the soul.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I still carry the G19 after 20 years and I sleep with it on a pillow next to me and it is great for combat accuracy. Are there better platforms out there "maybe" but the G19 makes a high bar to cross over. I wouldn't trade any Ruger Duty Pistol for my Glock 19. I feel that Sig is better for me but when the SHTF I want a Glock. For LEO purposes most of the Agents I know carry the Sig because of pin point accuracy over the combat accuracy of the Glock. Can't really say there is anything wrong with either of them other than personal level of proficiency with a Sig. I can say that Glock has saved me more times than any other pistol I own. I can't wait till I Can get my hands on the Sig 320 striker fired pistol and compare it to the Glock. Now that would make for a great contest. Till next time Keep Safe and Carry Often because the bad guy never takes a day off.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> OK, I'll make it a little more clear for you. Name a make and model of private CCW pistol that has out sold the Ruger LCP in the last couple of years in the U.S.? Glock 19? Glock 26? Sig 238? etc.....One place I've checked upon is the largest online retailer of handguns in the world that being Buds Gun Shop. The second described in an article in the link below. Guess what handgun has been #1 for sales since about 2009 from Bud's Gun Shop bar none? Or should I say what model Glock, or model anything from any manufacturer has out sold the Ruger LCP 380 in private gun sales since 2009? You got some reliable information to discredit my observation?
> 
> This is a 2010 article, albeit, I would suspect the trend is stable out to 2014 and corresponding with sales from the largest online retailer of guns in the world.
> 
> Ruger Top of the Charts! Download 2009 U.S. Firearms Industry Stat-fest Here | The Truth About Guns


Granted, Buds does sell one heck of a lot of firearms and I have been a customer of theirs, too. But I would have to see the total sales of handguns in the U.S. by company (don't much care about the rest of the world as I don't live there) before I would accept any specific handgun manufacturer and/or model as being the number one seller here. It's the detail oriented part of me that requires this sort of data.

And for what it's worth, I own an LCP.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> I still carry the G19 after 20 years and I sleep with it on a pillow next to me and it is great for combat accuracy. Are there better platforms out there "maybe" but the G19 makes a high bar to cross over. I wouldn't trade any Ruger Duty Pistol for my Glock 19. I feel that Sig is better for me but when the SHTF I want a Glock. For LEO purposes most of the Agents I know carry the Sig because of pin point accuracy over the combat accuracy of the Glock. Can't really say there is anything wrong with either of them other than personal level of proficiency with a Sig. I can say that Glock has saved me more times than any other pistol I own. I can't wait till I Can get my hands on the Sig 320 striker fired pistol and compare it to the Glock. Now that would make for a great contest. Till next time Keep Safe and Carry Often because the bad guy never takes a day off.


I too am very interested in getting my hands on a P320! Looks good, and I'm sure it will be typical Sig quality. Here again, though, is an example of how every gun manufacturer is following Glock. Never was there a polymer frame, true combat worthy striker fired pistol until Glock entered the scene. Of course I'm more interested in the P320 Carry, but I am waiting!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Granted, Buds does sell one heck of a lot of firearms and I have been a customer of theirs, too. But I would have to see the total sales of handguns in the U.S. by company (don't much care about the rest of the world as I don't live there) before I would accept any specific handgun manufacturer and/or model as being the number one seller here. It's the detail oriented part of me that requires this sort of data.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I own an LCP.


US sales is but one market to consider when talking about how popular the Glock 19 frame is. Granted we don't live overseas. At least I don't now, but when discussing how ingrained this platform is wrt to professional and private service today, the world market must be considered. I believe Ruger is one of the most popular CCW pistols in the US, and it is a fine weapon, especially for the money. But the OP was about the Glock compact platform's popularity compared to all other pistols for EDC in service issue sidearm service to CCW. Not just in the US, but period. Is there a more popular, more used pistol? IDK, but IDTS.


----------

